# Dual Sired?



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

What is the point of a dual sired litter? Dont you have to then have each puppy DNA tested to determine paternity for registration?


----------



## Moxy (Aug 3, 2012)

I never realized this was a possibility. Google will get a workout today.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

It allows you to get puppies by different sires in the same litter by the same dam. Maybe you leased a bitch and only get one litter. Maybe it is an older bitch and it is her last litter. Maybe your older stud dog is hit and miss and you don't want to miss a litter. There are many reasons to do it.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Andaka said:


> It allows you to get puppies by different sires in the same litter by the same dam. Maybe you leased a bitch and only get one litter. Maybe it is an older bitch and it is her last litter. Maybe your older stud dog is hit and miss and you don't want to miss a litter. There are many reasons to do it.


That makes sense, I just didnt know, and have only heard of it being done a few times. Thanks for explaining.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

What Daphne said.

Yes, you do have to get DNA done to verify parentage.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I used to l laugh when people would say that their litter of mongrel puppies had each of the three or four sires in because the mom was bred by all the neighborhood dogs.
You know, GSD, lab, terrier,great dane, on and on.. Back then people didn't seem to understand only one sperm can fertilize the egg, there might be puppies by three different sires in the litter, but they are not mixed with all three sires.
Litters also have to be DNA if an OOPS happens. The girl gets bred to a purebred male, then a local male/mutt/other breed gets her because somebody didn't keep the girl locked up long enough. So, you DNA the litter, can sell and register the purebred puppies and give away the mixed breed ones.
Old time breeders, remember the old wives tale" if your purebred female gets bred by a mongrel, the litter won't be purebred for three litters afterwards? I remember my grandpa telling me that one. lol


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I remember when I was little my grandparents had a Chinese Shar Pei and she had a litter of 8 puppies, and every. single. one. looked completely different, you could actually make a guess on what neighborhood male had sired each pup. I knew that this could happen, I just didnt know the purpose was for PB dogs....


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Interesting, never knew this was done intentionally.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Andaka said:


> It allows you to get puppies by different sires in the same litter by the same dam. Maybe you leased a bitch and only get one litter. Maybe it is an older bitch and it is her last litter. Maybe your older stud dog is hit and miss and you don't want to miss a litter. There are many reasons to do it.


So those are some good reasons why you might want to do a multi-sired litter, but are there reasons why one would _not_ want to do a multi-sired litter? And I don't mean the obvious like "because we want all puppies to be from the same sire." Clearly. I'm talking health, or otherwise.

I guess what I'm asking is a response to your "There are many reasons to do it" statement. I'd imagine with most things in life not being black & white, there might also be many reasons _not_ to do it. Just curious...


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I don't know of any health issues associated with a dual sired litter. The down sides that I can think of are expense (stud fees paid for more than one dog, possible vet fees for frozen semen implantation) or the risk of exposing your bitch to more than one stud dog during natural breedings.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Interesting. Thanks!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

One reason is the cost. You have to get them DNA'd and certified at a cost. 

Another reason is that you might just get two sets of pups from two studs that are all mediocre instead of one litter with mostly pet quality and an exceptional pup or two. Bigger chance of getting just duds when you have a smaller pool from each sire. 

Higher cost if you go to two outside studs. You've spent double the stud fee for one litter with no real guarantee that it was worth it. Same goes for time if these are outside studs, especially if they are far away. You'll have to lug the bitch up and down to get her bred to two males within a 2-4 day span.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

I've heard of doodle breeders doing that. They'll do half a litter of PB goldens or whatever and half goldendoodles.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I can see both sides. 

I mean if you have a bitch and want something out of her and two different studs, then you would produce only one litter of puppies, and hold back two pups. But there is just no guaranty that the best of both worlds will survive. You may get 5 pups from one stud, or you may get duds from both studs, or you may completely miss. 

My guess is that people pay a stud fee, and then 4 days later see their bitch tied to their own dog, and they then need to DNA to see who's who. Unless a breeder had a really good reason for doing so, it wouldn't give me a warm fuzzy feeling.

In the case of doodles, yeah I can understand that. I mean, you are hitting two different markets on each litter. You can sell 4 golden puppies and 4 golden-doodle puppies easier than eight of either. And with doodles, you really aren't losing money the way you should be. Still, to each its own, it is nothing illegal, only no way to ensure its half and half.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Lol never knew this was done with dogs. I do this with my snakes, Ill put three males on a female throughout the breeding season and sometimes I will get offspring from the three. It increases the diversity within a clutch and helps me hit more markets. That being said I can tell who the sire was visually whereas with dogs that would be hard..unless the males were very different looking..czeck working line..West German show..?


----------

